

Jeannette M. Wing - Computational Thinking - middus
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/usr/wing/www/publications/Wing06.pdf

======
middus
See also Peter J. Denning's reply "Beyond Computational Thinking":
<http://cs.gmu.edu/cne/pjd/PUBS/CACMcols/cacmJun09.pdf>

~~~
hxa7241
I think this is much better than the first article.

